# help me scape my plants



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

that is my tank up there. here is a list of the plants i already have in there.

aponogeton (2 plants. hidden behind driftwood)
crypt wendtii bronze (3 rhyzomes, one only has 3 plants on it that are under 2" tall due to a mishap with the cat....)
Java Fern Windelov (attached to driftwood. 3 plants)
Wisteria
myrio
red ludwigia
rotalia indica (cannot be moved, it's rooted in way too well, i don't want to disrupt it)
red ozelot sword (2 plants)
tiger lotus (2 plants)
dwarf hairgrass (in front. cannot be moved. its going to be my lawn)

how could i rearange the driftwood and the plants to make it look more cohesive...i'm just not happy with it. i would like to have the driftwood look more "part" of the plants, not sitting out there in the middle by itself. 

also, i would like some more green in the tank, and maybe less red. i wouldn't mind getting rid of one of the ozelot swords, or even both, though i don't know what i'd do with them.

so yeah, just give me any suggestions you can think of to make my tank look better!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

it would look nicer if you put some dwarf sag in the foreground to make it more solid. Also, to trim the bacround plants down a litte.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i've got dwarf hairgrass across the front. it hasn't grown in all the way yet though.  i was thinking either microsword or dwarf sag on the sides in the front to build it up a little.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i think one reason you might be disatisfied with your setup right now could be that you really dont have a well defined fore, middle, and background. Plants at differant heights that are placed accordingly really create the aquascape effect your looking for. Try moving some of the taller plants to the back corners and than planting some of the medium plants in front of the drift wood. If you want to really get some nice dark green color in it too you could tie down a moss ball to the drift wood which would slowly spread over it and is a nice dark color. Theyre only like 6 bucks and your fish will love em. Are there any fish in there now, if not and you plan on putting some in what types? What size is your tank? maybe give a little more info about lighting and stuff . . .


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

its a 20 gallon long, and i have a red honey gourami, 6 glowlight tetras, 5 blue tetras, and 3 otos. i have 2.5 watts per gallon, and i just started dosing flourish excel.

i just rearanged it this evening. i moved the driftwood over to the left side, concentrated all the rotalia indica in the left corner, then grouped all the like plants together with the stem plants in the back, the red ozelot sword on the right side, the crypts next to the driftwood, and the aponogeton between them. i put one of the tiger lotus infront of the driftwood in the little "arc" in makes.

i'm also going to add some micro sword to each end and some in the middle behind and between the crypts and aponogeton as kind of a mid-height filler. then i'm just going to look for other plants in my area like baby's tears and things like that.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> its a 20 gallon long, and i have a red honey gourami, 6 glowlight tetras, 5 blue tetras, and 3 otos. i have 2.5 watts per gallon, and i just started dosing flourish excel.
> 
> i just rearanged it this evening. i moved the driftwood over to the left side, concentrated all the rotalia indica in the left corner, then grouped all the like plants together with the stem plants in the back, the red ozelot sword on the right side, the crypts next to the driftwood, and the aponogeton between them. i put one of the tiger lotus infront of the driftwood in the little "arc" in makes.
> 
> i'm also going to add some micro sword to each end and some in the middle behind and between the crypts and aponogeton as kind of a mid-height filler. then i'm just going to look for other plants in my area like baby's tears and things like that.


Update us with a new pic please.


----------

